# Roof Cleaning



## shadylaner5 (May 8, 2005)

Just purchased a 02 - 26RS and was cleaning the roof with a mild dish soap and noticed that white milky water as I rinsed. Is this normal and should I use some type of roof conditioner as sold by camping world for EPDM roofs such as ours. The camper sat out in the Florida sun since new however I plan to cover it to hopefully preserve the finish and roof material. The plan is to wax the sides with 3M marine grade wax but I feel the roof needs some attention. Further I noticed some of the roof mastic releasing around the bath skylight which I plan to address as well. Please advise if anyone has any thoughts. Thank You


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The sealant around the vents and sky lights need regular attention but the roof itself only needs a good bath 2 or 3 times a season. There is no need for any type of top dressing or conditioner, most of what is sold is just snake oil. As per the maintenance manual there is no need for anything other then a good wash.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

The white milky stuff coming off your roof was "the roof". It's a natural break down of the material form sun and weather. Frequent washing with a mild soap solution is a good thing. I hate to disagree with CA since he is usually more literate on these things than I (I think he must be a Keystone engineer







), but I think putting a protectant on the roof will probably help. I am told the roof is made by Dicor, so I use Dicor protectant. I think it is kind of like armour all. It keeps the roof soft and probably has a uv protector.


----------

